# Coax F Terminators



## Handy Andy

Lately I have been doing some cable connections and was wondering the importance
of "Coax F Terminators", or these guys.....(see photo)








I have a few cable splitters that have extra ports that are not needed.
Should I cap them with these terminators? I have used them outdoors
to keep moisture from going inside the connector port, but are they still important indoors?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## mikeh32

You are supposed to cap all unused cable connections


----------



## Handy Andy

mikeh32 said:


> You are supposed to cap all unused cable connections


Thanks, but what purpose would they serve?


----------



## egads

If left uncapped, the splitter can pick up broadcast signals. This can cause interference like ghosting.


----------



## StarLo

Hello. A Google search will show you all the technical reasons why a terminating cap works. In my own experience, I use them but I have never cured a problem with them, nor have I started a problem when removing them.

Something more important is the splitter, you said that you have extra ports that are not needed, so your best bet is to use a smaller splitter. The more splits the more signal reduction. You should be able to find a splitter configuration with a maximum of 1 extra port. You can also chain smaller splitters together to get the exact amount.


----------



## Handy Andy

StarLo said:


> Hello. A Google search will show you all the technical reasons why a terminating cap works. In my own experience, I use them but I have never cured a problem with them, nor have I started a problem when removing them.
> 
> Something more important is the splitter, you said that you have extra ports that are not needed, so your best bet is to use a smaller splitter. The more splits the more signal reduction. You should be able to find a splitter configuration with a maximum of 1 extra port. You can also chain smaller splitters together to get the exact amount.



Thanks. I only have one extra port on my splitters. The building I worked in has 3 apartments, so there is an extra port on all three splitters. Thanks for you input. I figured that it would be a rare to have a terminator make a difference. The way I see it, is that they are cheap insurance and should be used for a proper install. At the very least, you will know that a port on a splitter was intentionally left empty when you see a terminator cap on it.
Thanks again,
Andrew


----------



## Silversam

I've had problems with splitters where there were uncapped ports. The problems usually manifest themselves as a loss of signal strength and/or interference.

They're cheap enough, it can't hurt to use them.


----------



## mikeh32

you can always buy the right ones, and just keep the wrong ones and re-use them somewhere else


----------



## Handy Andy

mikeh32 said:


> you can always buy the right ones, and just keep the wrong ones and re-use them somewhere else


What do you mean by "you can always buy the RIGHT ones"?
Are there more then one kind of coax f terminator?


----------



## danickstr

he means different number of splitters i think


----------



## mikeh32

Handy Andy said:


> What do you mean by "you can always buy the RIGHT ones"?
> Are there more then one kind of coax f terminator?


if it has 3 ports, and only uses 2, buy the 2. Plus you can charge for the part, and still keep the 3....


----------



## don_resqcapt19

The FCC rules require that cable systems limit their RF emissions as the cable channel frequencies overlap licensed radio frequencies. Sometimes they will drive sensing equipment through the area looking for these emissions and require you to install the terminator on all unused ports.
http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/sig_leak.html


----------



## don_resqcapt19

deleted double post


----------



## Wirenuting

Silversam said:


> I've had problems with splitters where there were uncapped ports. The problems usually manifest themselves as a loss of signal strength and/or interference.
> 
> They're cheap enough, it can't hurt to use them.


Install an F connector Dummy load and that will help limit loss and ghosting.


----------



## Handy Andy

Got it. :yes: Thanks to everyone for their input.


----------



## StarLo

A tip, use eBay for CATV equipment. I personally like Antronix splitters and amps, you can find them for a steal. I use PPC compression connectors, sometimes you can find them for as low as 1 cent each, and then they throw in 100 F-81 barrel splices as a bonus! 

I don't know if it's CATV or satellite techs selling material off their truck, but all I know if the price is right.


----------



## _Frankie_

*RF*

Here in Australia terrestrial television and cable/catv/matv works on 75ohm.

The terminator caps at the start of this post contain a 75 ohm resistor. They serve two purposes, to contain the RF signal (RF doesn't want to be contained on cables anyway) As in stopping the RF signal from escaping from the unused port thus creating losses. And in bigger systems ( matv system) they balance out the system.

This could be different over in your part of the world


----------



## Handy Andy

StarLo said:


> A tip, use eBay for CATV equipment. I personally like Antronix splitters and amps, you can find them for a steal. I use PPC compression connectors, sometimes you can find them for as low as 1 cent each, and then they throw in 100 F-81 barrel splices as a bonus!
> 
> I don't know if it's CATV or satellite techs selling material off their truck, but all I know if the price is right.



Thanks StarLo, I have purchased CATV equipment from eBay, and I couldn't agree with you more. Great Stuff. Who on eBay throws in 100 F-81 barrel splices?


----------



## StarLo

Handy Andy said:


> Thanks StarLo, I have purchased CATV equipment from eBay, and I couldn't agree with you more. Great Stuff. Who on eBay throws in 100 F-81 barrel splices?


It was just deals that I've found over the years.


----------



## Handy Andy

StarLo said:


> It was just deals that I've found over the years.



Oh, oh well. Thanks.


----------

